# Probs with Nokia Suite and Data Cable



## Zabet (Jun 8, 2004)

I recently got a nokia 3586i phone and on a whim bid on a data cable (DKU-5) on ebay. Well it came today but the cd is in pieces. I downloaded the driver for it from the nokia website, installed it and then installed nokia suite but it says its not connected. can anyone help me out here?


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Zabet said:


> I recently got a nokia 3586i phone and on a whim bid on a data cable (DKU-5) on ebay. Well it came today but the cd is in pieces. I downloaded the driver for it from the nokia website, installed it and then installed nokia suite but it says its not connected. can anyone help me out here?


Your cable may not work with genuine DKU-5 Drivers, you could try Prolific Drivers from this site but read the following quote taken from another froum.
http://tech.prolific.com.tw/visitor/v_fileBrw.asp (Smart I/O IC -> USB 1.1 -> PL-2303 ->)

*This may apply to your cable*

*Quote*

As per our information there occured a large party of extremely low quality cables on market, produces in Asia-Pacifi region. You can recognize these cables very easy: even, if they are packed in special boxes, there is a syntax error in technical description: it is written 'Unicersa Serial Bus' instead of correct sign 'Universal Serial Bus'. CD from package includes many drivers: Prolific PL-2303 and also original Nokia DKU-5 cable, but the cable, included in package, is not DKU-5: it is ProLific.

I.e., if you see incorrect 'unicersa' sign on cable's box and Prolific drivers written on CD with cable, then the cable is not DKU-5 even if it does have 'DKU-5' mark and looks like DKU-5. Please, be careful and check cables more toroughly before buying!

NOTE: ProLific cables cannot be used for modem access and they suit only for the data synchronization purposes. Also, many cables, assembled on prolific chipset, may not transfer properly, or transfer at all color image, polyphonic tone, MMS, JAVA and even SMS information between Nokia phones and PC. The only cables, that have passed our tests without any problems, are original Nokia DKU-5 cables and datacables for OsiTech ( http://www.ositech.com ) company.


----------



## Zabet (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm very confused by that website. I've seen posts on other forums that said they got their cables from ebay and found drivers online but haven't been able to find where. I downloaded the nokia driver from the website but it doesn;t work and I'm not sure what I'm looking for on that prolific website. Any suggestions?


----------



## Zabet (Jun 8, 2004)

OK I think I have it installed, I downloaded wd_pl-2303hx_v20014v20026.zip 
from the prolific website and my device manager now says that its installed (so I guess that means I did it right). Now I'm trying to get Nokia or oxygen to recognize it......


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Go to device manager on your PC check to see what com port the DKU-5 cable is using and then make sure your software Nokia/Oxygen is looking at the same port.
Just a heads up here but Nokia suite will not share a com port with another software so you will need to delete one or the other, if you have a full version of Oxygen Phone Manager I would stay with that. An alternative would be Mobimb by Logomanager if you only want to add media (tones/apps/games etc)


----------



## Zabet (Jun 8, 2004)

Its installed and working!


----------



## voro (Mar 13, 2005)

please help me, that link doesnt work anymore, can i arrange to download this file from someone?


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

voro said:


> please help me, that link doesnt work anymore, can i arrange to download this file from someone?


Unfortunately the file you require is bigger than the forums limit on attachments, if you PM me a valid Email address thats capable of receiving a 1.5MB file I will gladly send it to you.


----------



## voro (Mar 13, 2005)

actually, I have already found the file but still same story  the computer still doesnt detect that my phone is plugged in?
help anyone?


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

What make and model phone is it and what cable have you got? a link to the cable would help as well.


----------



## voro (Mar 13, 2005)

my model is Nokia 3220, and im using the same prolific cable that everyone is having trouble with.


----------



## offroadz (Mar 15, 2005)

I Have a 3120b model phone and using a "dku-5" cable off of ebay. When its installed in device manager it comes up at "Kingsun USB -> COM device" but Nokia Suite wont detect my phone. Also when I plug the cable into my phone it says "Data Enhancement Connected" then a few seconds later says "Enhancement Not Supported" any help that could be provided would be nice.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Check out the other posts relating to this problem and the things I suggested ......it could just be crap cables, there are a lot in circulation.


----------



## dik15 (Apr 13, 2005)

Have just bought a DKU-5 cable for my Nokia 3220.

Connected all fine, following instructions but it wont seem to connect to phone. When i search for the phone, it comes up with

'error please turn the phone off and try again' or words to that effect


Have downloaded Oxygen and tried that and it works to the point of transferring data.

The drivers are all satisfactory, just thinking it could be something to do with Nokia software has problems sharing the port with other open devices? Is this true? I have disabled all other items using the port but still not working.

I have tried this on my brothers Laptop, but same result.

Any help greatly appreciated.
Richard


----------



## john.guestme (Jul 9, 2005)

Zabet said:


> OK I think I have it installed, I downloaded wd_pl-2303hx_v20014v20026.zip
> from the prolific website and my device manager now says that its installed (so I guess that means I did it right). Now I'm trying to get Nokia or oxygen to recognize it......


hi zabet

can u pls email me that zip file,,,,i think i have the same problem...and can u tell me how exactly you installed that zip file.....thanks

john


----------



## rapho1980 (Jul 27, 2005)

I would like that bonzobob999 bring me the file (wd_pl-2303hx_v20014v20026.zip) because I have the same proble with my phone Nokia 6225 and that link doesnt work anymore. Mi e-mail is [email protected] . Please help me.


----------



## john.guestme (Jul 9, 2005)

rapho1980 said:


> I would like that bonzobob999 bring me the file (wd_pl-2303hx_v20014v20026.zip) because I have the same proble with my phone Nokia 6225 and that link doesnt work anymore. Mi e-mail is [email protected] . Please help me.


i tried that zip file...but didnt work.....i went back to the supplier and gave me another brand of cable....this time it work....so my suggestion is get another cable...before u buy it try connecting it to your phone, if it display something like data enhancement detected, then that cable should work......


----------



## rapho1980 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Zabet

can you please email me that zip file,,([email protected]),,i think i have the same problem...and can you tell me how exactly you installed that zip file.....thanks


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Drivers
http://tech.prolific.com.tw/visitor/fcabdl.asp?fid=34515258

INFO
http://tech.prolific.com.tw/visitor/faqcontent.asp?faqid=1398051


----------



## john.guestme (Jul 9, 2005)

thanks for the info.......


----------

